

Tim Gowers and Elsevier in Open Science Debate [video] - tmcls
http://www.youtube.com/v/yELZ3kbFj1w

======
sinusoidal
There's a summary here: [http://f1000research.com/2012/03/02/open-science-and-
the-fut...](http://f1000research.com/2012/03/02/open-science-and-the-future-
of-publishing-a-round-up-of-this-weeks-debate/)

